# PSE X-Force or New Bowtech Destroyer 350



## bowhunterprime

If I had to choose between the two I'd get the Destroyer hands down! This coming from a Diamond shooter lol. -Chris


----------



## 206Moose

worm83 said:


> Thinking about buying a speed bow. I like the concept of using a 1 pin sight. I have a Bowtech Diamond Blach Ice right now and love it. Anyone have any input ? Maybe a different bow ?


If your looking for speed take a look at the PSE Omen. I really like mine. Have not shot the destroyer but with bowtech bows its usually better to wait a year to see if the bow proves itself. I say this because I own a General.


----------



## proswooper

I have the 09 xforce and it shoots flat.. I mean top pin all the way to 38yds! and I love it. I hunt with it and have shot a doe, bobcat and a coyote with it this season.I have just returned from my local bow shop and shot the destroyer 350 which is as close to an apples to apples bow as I can get, both around 32 ata, both 6" brace height. However, the destroyer is hands down smoother, quieter and has a much more solid backwall. The destroyer is right now as we speak being set up for me and I am going back in an hour to pay for it, and shoot it some more.

I am only as faithful as my options when it comes to bow manufactures so please understand that I feel no obligation to promote one over the other. I was just really impressed by the destroyer this morning.

Ill post back later to let you know how the tuning process and chrono goes.


----------



## pure havoc

I will be anxious to see how many comments good and bad we see on the destroyer over the next 6 months . Im not a lover of any bow just give me one that shoots good, draws smooth,and is quite and its a shooter for me


----------



## HyperFlow

Its a hard question to ask because theres not meny ppl that shot the destroyer yet, But everybudy that did has nothing but good things. Personaly im going to have a destroyer as soon as i can put my hands on one.


----------



## satchmo

I would go and shoot the new 2010 AXE(if your dealer has them in yet),very smooth and fast. The Dream Season is great with a more generous brace height than the Omen, and the loss of fps is not even woth mention. 
Hard to find a bad bow anymore, but one that feels right in your hands AFTER you shoot it is the one you need. Shoot them all.


----------



## MOC

I think both are going to be good choices. I'd look at the PSE Omen, though, if I were you. It's considerably faster than the Bowtech, and you mentioned being interested in speed. Very shootable, also.


----------



## Karbon

Omen is FAST, but the Axe is SO sweet.

My axe 6, 27.5 at 60#'s shoots a 331grain over 305fps.
The omen shot the same setup at 328fps!:mg:

But I liked the Axe way better even with the speed difference.:wink:


----------



## bucksnortinted

i shoot an x force 6 and its the best shooter i have had,i would look into trying out the X Force Omen,very fast flat shooting and very shootable.i am hoping to get one this spring,i have not shot the destroyer but if i was gonna buy one i would wait till next yr. to see how things work out with it,and i am not loyal to any brand if i like it thats what i will shoot.
i have had a bowtech myself and it was a good bow,i would definitely go shoot both before i did choose


----------



## Whitey375

While I have not personally shot the Omen, my local PSE dealer refuses to carry it because he says it doesn't perform like it is supposed to. That being said I have shot both the Axe 6 and 7 in the last 2 weeks, and a few of the other X-forces. I love the Axe 6. But comparing it to the Destroyer in performance they are neck and neck. At that point it is just a fit/comfort thing.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



Whitey375 said:


> While I have not personally shot the Omen, my local PSE dealer refuses to carry it because he says it doesn't perform like it is supposed to. That being said I have shot both the Axe 6 and 7 in the last 2 weeks, and a few of the other X-forces. I love the Axe 6. But comparing it to the Destroyer in performance they are neck and neck. At that point it is just a fit/comfort thing.


your dealer is very wrong on the omen..trust me..bow will surprise you at how accurate it is..but the axe bows are smoother on draw..


----------



## jrip

Breathn said:


> your dealer is very wrong on the omen..trust me..bow will surprise you at how accurate it is..but the axe bows are smoother on draw..


Yes they are smoother but I am one who expects a 70# bow to draw at 70# form BH to valley also. I like the Omen over anything else I have shot.


----------



## frank22414

I have a destroyer 350 and i love it smooth draw, fast, solid back wall. A buddy of mine had an axe 6 and after shooting the destroyer he sold it and bought the destroyer, This is my first bowtech and so far i am very pleased with it.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

*experience with both*

i bought a PSE X-force 6 when they first hit the market back in 2007. i also bought a Bowtech 82nd Airborne as soon as they hit the market.

My PSE took a bit of here and there adjusting and tweaking,,,,but has been a rock solid bontifiable shooter since I bought it. 

The 82nd I had a dickens of a time to get it to shoot a bullethole thru paper (for better broadhead flight and penetration). Had several other issues,,,,including the original cams completely crumbled. Thats right,,,,the cams CRUMBLED after 10 shots. metal fatigue.

It took me about a year to get this 82nd airborne and over a thousand dollars of tweaking,string changing,rest changes,and having the nock blow off the aimstring because of the nit wit who decided to place the string catch ABOVE the rest and so on and so on.

I can't be crazy because now bowtech does not place their string catches above the rest any longer on their bows. That tells me poor R and D went into the bow before it was produced.

The 82nd as far as I can say to me FEELS like a better bow in my hand. I PREFER the cam feel over the PSE cam. The bow is a little faster than the pse as well. However the pse is hands down a better all around bow with no issues in almost 4 years.

I haven't killed the first critter with the 82nd yet cause I am not so sure I can count on it 100% yet...

I was going to get a Destroyer myself,,,but after the ass ache I got with his airborne,,,,I am holding off on any new Bowtech purchase until it proves itself.


----------



## maglitexl

I would have to say the DESTROYER 350! I just got mine and my deer hunters both have the X-Force and it isn't even close in my eyes as far as being as quiet, smooth, solid wall, or anything as the destroyer. Just an opinion but I would go with destroyer!


----------



## cooperjd

i ended up buying the destroyer 340 over any other bow i shot this year. i did shoot the xforce. now, i didnt' shoot the 350, but i recommend doing what i did. i got them both, and shot a few shots with the bowtech, then immediately the pse. i did this several times with each bow i picked up. i would shoot 2, and choose the best (bowtech). then i'd get another and compare to the bowtech. but the destroyer always won.

now to say the pse was bad. it was a lot quieter than i thought. what i didnt' like was the grip, and the draw cycle. the bowtech was smoother and easier for me to draw at the same 70lb weight.

just my .02, shoot them both and then decide.


----------



## autoguns

_I went with a 340, although I don't care much for the small plastic grip. it's a solid shooter ...at least for me that is 

JW _


----------



## hoodedmonk

X force would be my choice. It's been around since 07 I believe and PSE service is excellent!


----------



## 808archeryfreak

i would go with the 350 because i don't like split limbs unless it's a bowtech, if i had to choose between the two. i would rather get an air raid because it goes up to seventy five pound draw weight, it is easier to meet ibo because you can use a 8.2 gpi arrow, get about the same amount of energy, although it's about 11 fps slower but it is more forgiving.


----------



## tutone500

I would say depends on if your going to buy it new or used. New a Destroyer, if you don't like it you could trade or sell it for better price. If used the pse great bow and can get some awesome deals on the x-force. I would look into the Strothers sr-71 and Elite Judge both are very fast also.


----------



## SuphanXP

Given you two choices I would go with the PSE X Force!! But I agree with the other fella to try a Strothers or I suggest an APA Mamba X2!!


----------



## johnno

If you get an X-F may I suggest you get an early one (07-08) with the HF cam. It is an infinitely better cam than the later GX cams.

The Omen is a fine bow and although very accurate it is not what you would call smooth in the draw and some have a very hard time getting accustom to the "hump" in the draw cycle. It took me a while !!

The Destroyer 350 is OK but that plastic grip is not what I would expect on a bow of that cost. If it was me I would be looking long and hard at the Axe 6It is a much nicer bow to shoot and has a very smooth draw and its speed is only slightly less that the current X-F series..cheers..:darkbeer:


----------



## johnno

808archeryfreak said:


> i would go with the 350 because i don't like split limbs unless it's a bowtech, if i had to choose between the two. i would rather get an air raid because *it goes up to seventy five pound draw weight, it is easier to meet ibo because you can use a 8.2 gpi arrow*, get about the same amount of energy, although it's about 11 fps slower but it is more forgiving.


What the ??? isn't IBO based on a 70lb @30" shooting 5gpi, what you state makes little sense at all..cheers..:darkbeer:


----------



## Aaron Betzner

I'm not sure it is an apples to apples comparison. The Bowtech has a lot more technology in it and is crazy fast. My buddy has his set up for 3d and is shooting mid 350's with 375 grain arrow. My shoulder doesn't like either of these bows but in my opinion for the same price the destroyer is the one. I am a PSE guy though and love the axe but not the omen.


----------



## paulrueda

I was a Bowtech guy for years I have to say I was disappointed in the 350. I went to the ATA show and show both the 350 and the Omen and I am proud to say I own an Omen. As far as the 82nd or 101st I think they were some of the best bows Bowtech designed and they shot awesome. I have never had any problems with tuning that bow shoots awesome.


----------



## camoman73

The omen is faster than the destroyer, it has a stiff draw cycle also. The destroyer is a nice shooting bow i didnt have a chance to shoot it a lot, but it did feel good when i did shoot it. I would suggest an axe 6. These are very smooth and as accurate as the archer shooting it.


----------



## chrisansilver

I am new here to Archery Talk, I have shot both and the 350 was my choice for overall performance and what I like in a bow. 26.5 DL - 66#s - 344 Gr CE Maxima 250 - 301 - 300 - 301 fps*** 26.5 DL - 71#s -381 Gr CE 250 Aramid - 302 - 302 - 303 fps*** no bad for a short draw.
Very accurate, balances out well and for the speeds offered from this bow really suprised as to the draw cycle being so smooth, not much else to say.


----------



## epperlymatthew

I myself can't stand the draw on either of these bows , but again I am not a fan of dual cam either. I would rather have smoothness, quiteness and O.K. speed. I myself shoot the Z7,(best bow ever produced).


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

*my advice as well*



johnno said:


> If you get an X-F may I suggest you get an early one (07-08) with the HF cam. It is an infinitely better cam than the later GX cams.
> 
> The Omen is a fine bow and although very accurate it is not what you would call smooth in the draw and some have a very hard time getting accustom to the "hump" in the draw cycle. It took me a while !!
> 
> The Destroyer 350 is OK but that plastic grip is not what I would expect on a bow of that cost. If it was me I would be looking long and hard at the Axe 6It is a much nicer bow to shoot and has a very smooth draw and its speed is only slightly less that the current X-F series..cheers..:darkbeer:


I'm in agreement with Johnno. The 2007 original xforce 6 was their best. May not be as fast as the newer ones,,,,but only slower by a few fps,however they are stable and ROCK !!!


----------



## camoman73

The axe cams are much smoother than the originals. I have owned both.


----------



## Rubberfist

Destroyer 350 hands down.

I own/have owned the following bows and have shot them extensively both at the range and in the field: 101st Airborne, 82nd Airborne, Captain, APA King Cobra, Mathews Z7, and the Destroyer 350.

I have spent considerable time shooting the PSE X-Force, Dream Season UF, and the Omen, and I really like all of them.

However, of the above mentioned bows, I find the Destroyer the overall winner in terms of speed relative to shootability. The King Cobra, Omen and DS UF are most certainly faster, however there is no comparison in terms of the smoothness of the draw cycle, the rock solid wall and the quietness/stillness of the release.

I have been shooting the Z7 all spring, and I can honestly say that the Destroyer is nicer to shoot than the Z7, which says a lot in my opinion.

I was very skeptical of the Destroyer when I first read about it. However that all changed when I shot one at my local shop. Hence my advice: try to shoot them if you can and see for yourself.


----------



## destroyer1

I shot the Destroyer, Z7, Monster, AM32, and a PSE Dreamseason GX,before I bought any bow this year and I went home with a PSE. My friend bought the Destroyer so you cant go wrong with either one but to me I liked the PSE better. It was quieter, the best grip felt better than plastic grip of the Destroyer, even with the GX cams I felt it was smoother, and it was just as fast. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## CamoRoss

I had a 2010 dream season. Very fast and larger brace height than the omen. I thought it was great for a while. I couldn't shoot it consistently. I tried for months, everything I could think of, and still couldn't shoot it. My problem, it pulls like a stubborn mule. I've shot 70 Ibs for a few years and the DS at 65 felt like 75 or 80. 12 or 18 shots and I was done for the day. 90 yard pin was sweet though. However, I have shot the Destryoer and I absolutely love it. I wish I would have waited on the destroyer. 

I traded the DS for a rytera alien x, and I can shoot it twice as good as the pse. 

If you like to just go out and shoot for an hour or two, like myself, then I do not recommend the pse due to the harsh draw cycle.


----------



## shaines1

*Destroyer 350*

Okay. I am not paid by any bow manufacture and I love the sport. I buy a new bow every other year.

Two years ago I purchased the DXT and automatically fell in love with it after trading my Switchback XT for a PSE X-Force 6. Obviously, the X-Force was a little to aggressive for me. I had spent over $400 trying to get the bow tuned at Sportsman Center. The old guy there isn't very friendly to work with at all. I drove 45 minutes south to anther dealer and shot several bows. The DXT just felt the best.

This past weekend I went to another dealer and shot the Z7, Maxxis and Destroyer 340 and 350. For pure comfort, the Z7 shot the best. However, I wanted a little more speed so I purchased the Destroyer 350.

The Destroyer 350 had a small hump, nothing like my DXT, and just shot flat. I can use 1 pin out to 38 yards.

I will not sell my DXT but keep the bow for colder hunts in NJ where my clothes could potentially get in the way. The Destroyer 350 for the warmer days on the farm.

To conclude, just shoot the bows and find the bow that fits best. I really like all of the bows but I want the right bow for the season or tempature.

Good luck!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

That old man is still workin at Sportsmans Center huh.... Thats funny. Is Vinny or none of the other guys there? I hadn't seen him in there in a dogs age before I left... 

And why didn't you just try goin down to Harry's?


----------



## yooper1

JUST MY 2 CENTS,

I 2 like you,have bought many new bows.I keep turning back to Bowtech.I currently shoot a General & an Admiral,and love them both! I do not live in Ohio,however I buy my bows from a guy @ Fishermans Wharehouse outside of Columbus,from a guy named mark.He is super cool to deal with and DEF. knows what he is doing. I had a guy that I was best friends with (local) town of 3 thousand selling Mathews since 1992.I was a faithfull customer & user until the guy became an *******.Met Mark @ fishermans on a hunting trip through a good friend,and will not go anywhere else.

He also sells other brands,but for a pick it up anytime bow,I would definitely buy a Bowtech...JUST SAYIN


----------



## FiveOarcher

*yooper eh?*

well, not from OH and with a name like that you must have ties to MI or live here! anyway,........I dont have much insight on the bowtechs although I did have an Allegance at one time and it was a great bow but I just couldnt get as consistent with it as the ultratecs I was shooting at the time. I still mainly shoot Hoyt but recently I shot the new Darton pro3800. I thought I would give it a test run being they are made in the state of MI. I really wasnt expecting the bow to shoot so good. WOW! I was really impressed. Sold one of my Hoyts and I will be ordering one very soon. 

Not trying to sway you either way but try it out and if you still feel the bowtech is best order that. 

Good luck w/ shooting dat turdy pointer!


----------



## todd39

*Pse*

I test fired a whole lotta bows lately and the one i kept going back to was the PSE X-FORCE AXE 7, I shot a Mathews Drenalin for awhile and that is a very smooth bow. The AXE 7 impressed me so i bought 2. They have a smooth draw and solid wall, the speed is there, very clean look and compact. They also have good premium strings and cables on the bow. the zebra twist strings that came on my drenalin in my opinion are the worst strings you can put on any bow. The amount of money you spend on a Mathews you would think they would have a better set of cables and strings. The zebras serving fell apart after having only a month. :shade:


----------



## stickflinger76

I have been doing the same comparison on bows. I just spent a day with the PSE guys and asked a ton of questions. I learned that the earlier X-force has a mushy back wall, thus that is why they made the AXE version. Fully adjustable down to like 1/8th inch on draw length so you don't have to settle for a "canned" 29 inch draw you could actually have a 28 5/8 inch draw. They also have double draw stops on each top and bottom cam. The back wall is as solid as they come now. However it isnt as fast as the earlier x-force. Now the omen basically comes in two versions, the omen and the dream season. Dream seasom is basically a 6.5" BH version of the 5.5" BH OMEN and allows for longer draw length shooters. The only diff in the two was the limbs. Both draw very stiff until the end and then drop off. It feels like a heavy draw weight because you are drawing it so much farther that other bows. The after the shot feeling is nothing like one would expect, very comfortable and no hand shock. 

I would recommend that if you want all out speed that is going to be controlable to go with the dream season hands down! If you are willing to give the bow some time to adjust yourself to the stiff draw cycle. Also if you were able to accept the draw cycle and enjoy the bow you could always step up to the omen 5.5 and get more speed by simply changing the limbs. Then you will have one of the fastest bows on the planet. Also one thing to consider these bows are more advanced in their design then most people are aware. We have several guys shooting well below IBO specs on arrow weight and achieving 400+ fps and the bows are holding together with great dependability.

If you just don't like stiff draw cycles and know it isn't for you then it would be a toss up between the destroyer and the axe 6. The one thing about pse is that they aren't going to be making drastic changes to what they have unless it will indeed offer the consumer some advantages. Where Bowtech seems to just through stuff at the consumer for sales and then change it because it isn't working well. I have been loyal to bowtech for years and never thought I would be saying that but it is true. Bowtech makes good bows, pse makes good bows too. They are just making a bow that no one else makes, that is as simple as one can say it.

GOOD LUCK! I hope this helps you make the right decision for YOURSELF.


----------



## time907356

"400+ fps" . . . I'd love to know what combination gets you there! Not doubting, I just have never seen that benchmark exceeded before...especially out of a 'real' bow.


----------



## stickflinger76

*400+ fps!!!?*

Well it is true as crazy as it sounds. He shoots 29" draw 88# draw weight on an PSE OMEN shooting 356 grain arrows. Last report I had was 407-410fps. This bow is as reliable as they come and shoots many 3D tournaments without failure. Take it how you wish, I seen it with my own eyes, its a shooter.


----------



## stickflinger76

i stand corrected it was a 90# draw....this is the guy i was referring toat sunrise. It appears he was noticed by others as well.

weighttp://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1058197618&postcount=42ht.


----------



## cuervohunter

*Destroyer 350*

I chose the Destroyer 350. I shot Mathews and Hoyt also. The Hoyt Alpha Burner would have been second choice and didn't care for Z7 at all. Ive' got Detroyer at 29" and 70 lbs shooting a 395 gr arrow 319 fps. Tried a 350 gr arrow and went 339 fps. Only had 2 weeks and already have shafted an arrow.


----------



## Prarie Talon

Love the Detroyer 350........get one.


----------



## roaddogjru

*choices*

We have had a ton of problems keeping the X-forces tuned. Goes out after 50 shots or so. PSE gave us some crock about how you have to tune them. No help. Several returned theirs within weeks and the whole line went back to PSE.
The Destroyer 340 is a much superior bow to the 350. Two completely different animals regardless of the similar appearances. Solid as a rock and stays that way. If your bow won't stay tuned, speed just helps you miss the target faster.


----------



## psefan

Been shooting pse for almost 30 yrs first time iv heard that, never had that problem. and soon i will own 4 pse love them all. Owned a bow tech that lasted 2 weeks. jmo.


----------



## axeforce6

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> That old man is still workin at Sportsmans Center huh.... Thats funny. Is Vinny or none of the other guys there? I hadn't seen him in there in a dogs age before I left...
> 
> And why didn't you just try goin down to Harry's?


I absolutly love yor licences plate:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## rawolfe916

I have shot both many times, I bought an Omen. A little more vibration, but flexible cable roller is junk. I have a friend that shoots his destroyer with safety glasses on because he has had issues with malfunctions with it. Not worth it to me.


----------



## wickedshot

*Neither....Why the need for speed?*

Look I have a PSE Bow Madness. I'm set at 70 lbs with 29 inch draw. I'm pushing 295 FPS with a 418 grain arrow. Smooth draw, solid back wall, and very very accurate. In my opinion all these speed bows are over-kill. Its that macho need to have the fastest toy. In reality experts suggest 42 ft lbs of Kinetic Energy to kill a white-tail. My single cam Madness is in the low 80's in ft. lbs. These bows are pushing into 90 ft lbs. I could see getting one if you're hunting musk ox in Canada. How many of us are doing that? My uncle shoots 45lbs and consistently get pass-through shots out to 30 yards. I spent $600 on my bow and it will kill anything just as efficiently as the "Speed" bows. Not to mention the $300 more it is for either the omen or destroyer. You guys have fun with those speed bows and I'll stick with my Bow Madness that I know I won't have any trouble with. And I'll enjoy the cash in my pocket.


----------



## pure havoc

I would like to see how you make 1/8" adjustments on a AXE series bow ? 



stickflinger76 said:


> I have been doing the same comparison on bows. I just spent a day with the PSE guys and asked a ton of questions. I learned that the earlier X-force has a mushy back wall, thus that is why they made the AXE version. *Fully adjustable down to like 1/8th inch on draw length so you don't have to settle for a "canned" 29 inch draw you could actually have a 28 5/8 inch draw. * They also have double draw stops on each top and bottom cam. The back wall is as solid as they come now. However it isnt as fast as the earlier x-force. Now the omen basically comes in two versions, the omen and the dream season. Dream seasom is basically a 6.5" BH version of the 5.5" BH OMEN and allows for longer draw length shooters. The only diff in the two was the limbs. Both draw very stiff until the end and then drop off. It feels like a heavy draw weight because you are drawing it so much farther that other bows. The after the shot feeling is nothing like one would expect, very comfortable and no hand shock.
> 
> I would recommend that if you want all out speed that is going to be controlable to go with the dream season hands down! If you are willing to give the bow some time to adjust yourself to the stiff draw cycle. Also if you were able to accept the draw cycle and enjoy the bow you could always step up to the omen 5.5 and get more speed by simply changing the limbs. Then you will have one of the fastest bows on the planet. Also one thing to consider these bows are more advanced in their design then most people are aware. We have several guys shooting well below IBO specs on arrow weight and achieving 400+ fps and the bows are holding together with great dependability.
> 
> If you just don't like stiff draw cycles and know it isn't for you then it would be a toss up between the destroyer and the axe 6. The one thing about pse is that they aren't going to be making drastic changes to what they have unless it will indeed offer the consumer some advantages. Where Bowtech seems to just through stuff at the consumer for sales and then change it because it isn't working well. I have been loyal to bowtech for years and never thought I would be saying that but it is true. Bowtech makes good bows, pse makes good bows too. They are just making a bow that no one else makes, that is as simple as one can say it.
> 
> GOOD LUCK! I hope this helps you make the right decision for YOURSELF.


----------



## pure havoc

TTT anyone else know how to do this ?


pure havoc said:


> I would like to see how you make 1/8" adjustments on a AXE series bow ?


----------



## pure havoc

Im still waiting on someone to tell me how to make 1/8" adjustments on a Axe series bow ?


pure havoc said:


> I would like to see how you make 1/8" adjustments on a AXE series bow ?


----------



## kpk

wickedshot said:


> Look I have a PSE Bow Madness. I'm set at 70 lbs with 29 inch draw. I'm pushing 295 FPS with a 418 grain arrow. Smooth draw, solid back wall, and very very accurate. In my opinion all these speed bows are over-kill. Its that macho need to have the fastest toy. In reality experts suggest 42 ft lbs of Kinetic Energy to kill a white-tail. My single cam Madness is in the low 80's in ft. lbs. These bows are pushing into 90 ft lbs. I could see getting one if you're hunting musk ox in Canada. How many of us are doing that? My uncle shoots 45lbs and consistently get pass-through shots out to 30 yards. I spent $600 on my bow and it will kill anything just as efficiently as the "Speed" bows. Not to mention the $300 more it is for either the omen or destroyer. You guys have fun with those speed bows and I'll stick with my Bow Madness that I know I won't have any trouble with. And I'll enjoy the cash in my pocket.


well for us macho men a fast bow is like deciding between a vette and a buick. they'll both fling arrows at things so buy what you wanna buy.:darkbeer: 

(obviously there is not a lot of seriousness in my post.....but it is pretty much true)


----------



## pure havoc

I guess this just isn't possible for the average Joe 



pure havoc said:


> Im still waiting on someone to tell me how to make 1/8" adjustments on a Axe series bow ?


----------

